# "Bombing"?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

In general, just going pretty fast is what I would say it is. But my friends and I always use it very specifically to describe not turning at all going down this one double black where we go boarding. All those definitions are good, and they're pretty much all just a different way of going really fast.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Bombing (bŏm-ing) v:
1. While snowboarding, if said "bomber" were to fall, serious injuries to self or others in near proximity would be certain.
2. The best way to ride.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

S.S.T. said:


> Bombing (bŏm-ing) v:
> 1. While snowboarding, if said "bomber" were to fall, serious injuries to self or others in near proximity would be certain.
> 2. The best way to ride.


Works for me ! Mind if I use that in my sig?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Doing the figure 11 or in our case figure 1...


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

My bombing usually takes place in the bathroom:laugh:


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeffksf said:


> My bombing usually takes place in the bathroom:laugh:


it's better when you're at work..then you're coworkers can enjoy it too :laugh:


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Riding fast enough that you think, "Holy shit man, if I fuck up, it`s going to really hurt!".....:laugh:


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Fast enough to do bodily harm. Very minimal speed checking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Bomber here. I try to cruise side to side and just get bored.


----------

